# Towing W/ Full Size Van



## Scott Z.

Been quite awhile since I've posted here. I have been looking on upgrading our tow vehicle for 18 months or so. We have six kids and are maxed out in our '98 Suburban. We just scored a great deal on a 2001 Ford E-350 extended passenger van with a V-10 motor and factory tow package.

I've read a few comments on other posts here including:

"...I would focus on the 12 passenger vans without the extension on the back; the 15 passenger extended vans are a little less stable..."

"...The 15 passenger vans (extended ones) are at an increased risk of roll overs and when loaded with a trailer it can increase. If you can stick with the 12 passenger, non-extended, ones you are better off. The ones with captain chairs are a bit safer since the weight is better distributed side to side."

"...If you're looking at the Ford's the wheelbase doesn't change with van length. This means that the shorter van will be better because it will have a shorter rear overhang."

My work is insurance claims. While it is true there have been many rollovers with full size vans, there are also many with full size pickups and SUV's. You should see what I see in wrecking yards. The U.S. governments lists three main causes of rollover accidents with vans - running off rural roads, fatigue and too fast for the conditions and panic/overcorrecting when a wheel drops off the shoulder. Quite frankly these three causes happen with most rollover accidents I see. Combining an overloaded van with the causes above and there's a good chance for disaster.

So, on to my question and one probably best answered by those who have towed with a full size van. What should I expect when towing with this van? We use a weight distributing hitch and anti-sway bars so theoretically the weight will be evenly distributed (assuming I get it set up correctly). It's outfitted with e-rated tires and I don't drive over 60 mph when towing. We will also be removing the 4th row seat so passengers won't be sitting behind the rear axle.

The Ford vans have the same wheelbase in 12 passenger or 15 passenger layout - 138 inches. My Suburban only has a 131.5 inch wheelbase and has been stable. The 'burb also has a pretty decent overhang past the rear axle. My 15 passenger van has a wheelbase 6.5 inches longer and overall is only 12 inches longer than the 'burb. It also has a higher spring rate in the rear over the 12 passenger Ford van. Would I like the 155 inch wheelbase of a GM van? Of course, but they don't have the V-10 motor I wanted and their vans are 2 ft longer than my Suburban. I didn't want to go there.


----------



## Sean Woodruff

Scott Z. said:


> The Ford vans have the same wheelbase in 12 passenger or 15 passenger layout - 138 inches. My Suburban only has a 131.5 inch wheelbase and has been stable. The 'burb also has a pretty decent overhang past the rear axle. My 15 passenger van has a wheelbase 6.5 inches longer and overall is only 12 inches longer than the 'burb. It also has a higher spring rate in the rear over the 12 passenger Ford van. Would I like the 155 inch wheelbase of a GM van? Of course, but they don't have the V-10 motor I wanted and they're vans are 2 ft longer than my Suburban. I didn't want to go there.


Sway forces applied to a conventional hitch ball, MULTIPLIED BY THE REAR OVERHANG, are counteracted by the wheelbase of the tow vehicle. The ratio of the wheelbase to the rear overhang is what you should compare to see if you will have similar control of the trailer.

The rear overhang of the tow vehicle may be the single most important factor, after towing speed, when it comes to trailer stability.


----------



## Carey

Since your towing a 26 footer I wouldnt worry a bit.

If you were towing a 30+ footer Id be more concerned.

Even with the overhang your van will man handle a 26 footer.

Just get your wd hitch set up good. Might need to invest an afternoon to hitch setup.

Carey


----------



## Lmbevard

The GMC might be more stable but I know a family that has driven an old 15 pass. Ford van for years, hauling 10 people and a home built trailer with a bunch of camping stuff with no problems. Pulling with and TV involves being aware of it's limitations and driving accordingly. The problem that I would see with the Ford's longer overhang is a good chance of bottoming out at some campsites or road crossings. I would drive them both and compare power and drive. I'm a GM man myself, so I would lean towards the GMC, but that's just me.


----------



## rsm7

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Since your towing a 26 footer I wouldnt worry a bit.
> 
> If you were towing a 30+ footer Id be more concerned.
> 
> Even with the overhang your van will man handle a 26 footer.
> 
> Just get your wd hitch set up good. Might need to invest an afternoon to hitch setup.
> 
> Carey


I dont tow with a van but I agree.


----------

